
Ask HN: How do I leverage tech to help solve economic inequality? - szilardboy
Greetings HN from a first-time poster!<p>I&#x27;m a highschool junior living in Indonesia, where income inequality is notoriously bad. The tech companies that we do have, most notably those in the e-commerce and transport space like Tokopedia and Go-Jek, do little to benefit low-income earners and small businesses. There are some limited benefits, like employment opportunities for motorcycle drivers and increased sales for mid-to-large sized businesses, but your average shanty resident isn&#x27;t affected.<p>I&#x27;m of the disposition that tech can be used to do just about anything. With this being said, what would you do with tech&#x2F;what would you make to benefit the lowest-income earners and to improve social mobility?
======
BOOSTERHIDROGEN
Definitely access to public transportation

